# Human Nature at its Best.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

While many of Us are looking for the ultimate on everything to include transportation others are doing with less with very good results.























*I love simplicity in my everyday life ,that is why man invented tools and God gave Us the ability to think and process data. *:2thumb:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Technology Failure*

This could very well be Our Future.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Where do I park my horse or mule when I'm at work?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, if I have to downsize to something the size of a Smart car, I want this one.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

readytogo said:


> While many of Us are looking for the ultimate on everything to include transportation others are doing with less with very good results.


I can see the practicality of the third one (the "pop-up")

The first too are far to heavy to be practical.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

So as the smart car & mini are junked we should pick them up for a song.
Strip them down to wheels cover, floor & seat, storage, shotgun rack.
To be pulled by the horse & mules.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

rf197 said:


> Where do I park my horse or mule when I'm at work?


Ooh, ooh, business opportunity! I always knew Livery Stables would come back!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> Well, if I have to downsize to something the size of a Smart car, I want this one.


That is not fair ZoomZoom.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

rf197 said:


> Where do I park my horse or mule when I'm at work?


If it get s this bad, we wound have to worry about a job


----------

